# Green Blood



## MrCinos (May 27, 2012)

> The end of the civil war signaled the start of the industrial revolution in the United States and immigrants from all over the world traveled to find their American dream. But what awaited the majority of them was poverty, discrimination and hopelessness. Manhattan, New York was full of immigrants flooding through the ports and the 6th district, Five Points, was considered at the time, the world’s worst slum. The mobsters corrupted the entire area, including the police by paying them off; Five Points was the mob’s territory and they were the law.
> 
> But even in Five Points, where there seemed to be nothing but robbery, prostitution and murder, showed some signs of hope. Luke Burns was a honest and righteous teenager who realized that the mob was the cause of the harsh lifestyle and that joining the mobsters would not bring him the American dream. But his older brother, Brad Burns, had become the assassin to the biggest mob group of Five Points, the Grave Diggers, a secret he kept from Luke for his own protection. Brad was known as the Grim Reaper and his reputation preceded him as a ruthless and skilled killer.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2012)

"Go back to Ireland you dumb, you dumb micks!" Well fuck you!

Poor woman.

Fuck Brad is hardcore!

Damn this is dark, love it though.Has a fucking awesome potential.


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2012)

This series has a lot of potential. It has a solid plot and amazing art. It is definitely on my reading list.


----------



## Stringer (May 27, 2012)

Yeah I've read it earlier today, the art is amazing and the story seems promising. I like the setting chosen by the author, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 8, 2012)

Read the first chapter. 

Has potential quality.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 8, 2012)

You don't see too many western genre mangas. 
The art looks great and the story seems promising if a bit lacking in the grit(just a bit)


----------



## Bluth (Jun 9, 2012)

Unique setting, good to great art, a main character that certainly has the "look".  I'll keep my eye on this one, "Rainbow" was a very good manga overall.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 9, 2012)

2nd chapter is out.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually like this manga. Interesting characters so far.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 10, 2012)

I loved Rainbow, and I bet I'm going to love this one too. The art is excellent, and what it reminded me of is Hell on Wheels since they both take place in the same year and the older brother reminded me of the main character there.


----------



## Lavender (Jun 15, 2012)

Likin it thus far. I hope it wont be too short though. The art is phenomenal.  I've not said that in quite a while, but it is.  The clothes..weapons...characters as well, they all look their part and they look interesting.

And Brad whilst i will admit is not the coolest of names, is lookin like an proper badass.  DAT REVOLVER.  

Story..well, it's good i guess, but it IS a bit too early to say, as i've have too see how it goes first, but as people has said, it has potentional.

Will sit excited and patient for chapter 3.


----------



## Tian (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys if you love this then i suggest the authors other works. He is currently in the process of doing another series called Kansen Rettou which is a simulation of a viral pandemic across the world. His most popular is Rainbow and this has nothing on it. And a small manga which he did called "Hideout" is the easily his greatest work. Rainbow is Dark but Hideout is dark in a way so much more perverse. Its some of the best stuff i've ever read. I still re-read it. Its only 9 chapters but its beyond words how good it is.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems interesting, might read it when I get the chance.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 15, 2012)

Read the second chapter today, I'm really enjoying this series. The art is amazing. Looking forward for the third chapter!


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 15, 2012)

Pretty interesting concept going to give this a go. Looks decent & like it has potential.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 16, 2012)

Just about to read the second chapter of Green Blood. So far I'm very impressed with the art and the refreshing setting. Will keep my eye on this one for sure.

@mangakyou sasuke & MrCinos

Thank you guys so much for the heads up on Rainbow and Hideout. Just skimmed through a few pages of the first chapters for both, and my first reaction was "damn, this shit looks good."

I have a fixation on dark, twisted stuff, and can definitely tell this is going to be my cup of tea. Yet another ace manga series I come across that I never heard of before.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 17, 2012)

3rd chapter is out.

He really is one tough bastard.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

This manga is fucking beast with amazing art. 

I am going to check out Rainbow and then check out Hideout after that.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 17, 2012)

is it just me or his father looks like the grave diggers's founder (the one he was talking to)?


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 17, 2012)

and btw, the guy on the left side of the pic isnt the one who got killed by the iron butterflies?


----------



## Rawri (Jun 18, 2012)

No, he's the current boss.

The guy who got killed had GD mark on his arm. You can also see the left eye scar, which he did not have.




Last shinobi said:


> is it just me or his father looks like the grave diggers's founder (the one he was talking to)?



He might have been, but we don't really know if they took over the gang or just created it.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 18, 2012)

Rawri said:


> No, he's the current boss.
> 
> The guy who got killed had GD mark on his arm. You can also see the left eye scar, which he did not have.



you're right.

i should have payed more attention to the scars and tattoo before asking dumb questions


----------



## auem (Jun 19, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> is it just me or his father looks like the grave diggers's founder (the one he was talking to)?



his father is the other one...white haired..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 21, 2012)

chapter 31

Chapter 3


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 21, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> chapter 31
> 
> Chapter 3



Um, it's out for a while, check the 1st page.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jun 21, 2012)

Art is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING for this manga.  So much detail and everything!

Storyline seems very promising as well, besides the point the mangaka totally ripped off Gangs of New York.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2012)

Chapter 4's out.

That was a pretty good read. Looking forward to the strife between Brad and Kip Mcdowell, it had a nice build-up. 

Also, a facepalm at Kip for mercilessly slaughtering the Saloon girl for being mildly amused by his penis, that guy's a first rate bozo.





HappyHalloween said:


> besides the point the mangaka totally ripped off Gangs of New York.


That's a false impression. The mangaka is basically using actual historical events to complement his own fictional tale. New York's 'five points' was a notorious neighborhood during the 19th century, so the fact that Martin Scorsese's _'Gangs of New York'_ also exploited that setting doesn't mean it has exclusivity over it. With the characters the author created he's bringing forth a different take on it, which I thus far find quite different from that movie, as he focuses on the complex relationship of two stranded brothers striving to elevate their living conditions and get out of that rotten place. 

So while they do share unavoidable similarities, it's far from a rip off.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 24, 2012)

bitch cant laugh anymore uh


----------



## Flynn (Jun 24, 2012)

She really shouldn't have laughed at his dick 

I like the new developments so far, very good chapter.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 26, 2012)

just began reading the manga and WOW! what a phenomenal art. i am blown away by the details.
story seems promising too. i really hope we get scans on a regular basis!




HappyHalloween said:


> Art is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING for this manga.  So much detail and everything!
> 
> Storyline seems very promising as well, besides the point the mangaka totally ripped off Gangs of New York.



what are you talking about? the setting of the manga, new york and five points?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 3, 2012)

Chapter 5.

A nice cliffhanger. Brad's next assignment might not go as smoothly as those we've seen thus far.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn this is a good manga, anyone know the release schedule?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 3, 2012)

It comes out on a weekly basis, generally around Sundays and Tuesdays.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 3, 2012)

i hope the Grim Reaper pays Kip a visit


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 8, 2012)

Green Blood 6

strong


----------



## Stringer (Jul 8, 2012)

Dang Emma... what have you done. 

Saw that coming though. 

Things are about to get really messy.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 8, 2012)

Great chapter. I wonder if the hoes in the saloon in the previous chapter had said anything in front of the old man about Kip mutilating the girl, would he have believed them and then fucked him up?

Reading the latest chapter, I get the feeling Mr.McDowell knew it was Kip, and that's why he sent him along with Dan on the job. Kip got fucking owned by big tits at the end though.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I thought the boss sent Brad along to kill Kip. But apparently not.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 22, 2012)

Chapter 7

That's the first volume all done and translated. I hope we get more chapters released soon. 

Japan is up to volume 3 at the moment.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 22, 2012)

fuck yes, Grim Reaper gonna dirty his hands


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 22, 2012)

This is sooo good! I really thought Emma was going to die though.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2012)

I really liked last few pages of this chapter, Brad is pretty awesome.

_- 'He's not worth it... His life is not worth you dirtying your hands over'
- 'Don't worry, Emma. It's my job to do the dirty work'_

That was fuckin' ace.


----------



## Last shinobi (Sep 6, 2012)

when do we get more chapters?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> when do we get more chapters?



Apparently, never.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 11, 2012)

Chapter 8 is finally out, you can read it here.


----------



## Last shinobi (Sep 11, 2012)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 12, 2012)

dammnnnnn, so boss


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 12, 2012)

Fucking boss series. 

Yo get the feeling Kip is going to do something to Brad's little brother. Hopefully he gets a bullet in the head. Prick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

MrCinos great find. I enjoyed all 9 chapters...


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 13, 2012)

Chapter 10 is out!! Fuck yeah! 

well, you're toast

Kip really is going to get himself killed if he goes anywhere Brad's little brother.

I think Japan is up to chapter 11 as well, so we're getting close to their release schedule.


----------



## Shirubazu Rayleigh (Oct 13, 2012)

sweet man, art was fantastic, can't wait to see brad go berserk on kip's ass!


----------



## Stringer (Oct 18, 2012)

^ There's currently 35 chapters out in Japan, I've got the raws in my PC. 

I just read chapter 10, I love the dynamic between Brad and his brother. It's one of my favorite things about this manga so far.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 18, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ^ There's currently 35 chapters out in Japan, I've got the raws in my PC.
> 
> I just read chapter 10, I love the dynamic between Brad and his brother. It's one of my favorite things about this manga so far.



you got raws up to 35? MUST.....RESIST.....SPOILERS


----------



## ElToucan (Oct 19, 2012)

kip is such a believable pyschopath, his face is brilliantly drawn

i hope brad takes up a crusade against the gangs, maybe after kip kills his little brother?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 20, 2012)

Is Raymond blind in his right eye?

I dont know if it's not completely drawn in, or if there is just no pupil.

I'am sick right now, so my sight is a bit fuzzy. ​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

Seriously, who's the moron who suggested the gang be named after butterflies and who's the moron who thought it was a good idea? I just can't get over it. Fucking butterflies....



Lavender said:


> Is Raymond blind in his right eye?
> 
> I dont know if it's not completely drawn in, or if there is just no pupil.
> 
> I'am sick right now, so my sight is a bit fuzzy. ​


It's his left that isn't coloured in. I imagine it is supposed to be blind. It happened in every panel where his eyes are open, so I don't think it's a mistake or something.

At first I thought his eyes were pitch black, but it turned out his eyes were closed and that was his elelashes.


----------



## Last shinobi (Oct 20, 2012)

shit that message thing is so fucking overused


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 20, 2012)

oh god that art is so incredible. can't wait to see how the story continues


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 20, 2012)

Started this today, finished reading all the chapters and i must say, being a huge fan of rainbow, I am enjoying this story and especially art a lot. I remember in rainbow no woman except for the nurse was actually pretty, whereas here you have many that could be classified as such.

Anyways, there's one thing that really grinds my gears about this manga, and that's the fact that Brad has allegedly done 20 jobs in the past year, which means that he should have had $200. I would imagine that with that kind of money he could have managed to move out of the neighborhood and area, but instead he used all the money on an useless detective,prostitutes,alcohol, god knows what, and now he can't move out or run from the grave diggers. Hasn't it occurred to him that his father might be dead. Why not ask his boss about his father.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2012)

started reading it when the first chapter came out but somehow forgot about it, now saw the thread again^^


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 20, 2012)

Luke blacked the fuck out over the sight of those tits on the hooker at the Saloon. 

So, am I not the only one that finds the new guy Ray Fitzgerald creepy with those fucking eyes? He reminds me of Gin with that smile. 

And I think Kip will tell Mr. Fitzgerald that the kid upstairs, Luke Burns, is the younger brother of the "Grim Reaper", which might possibly get him killed.

But Kakizaki Masasumi is an extremely talented mangaka. Apart from GB his only other works I've read were Hideout and a few chapters of Rainbow.

Just spotted this one today and gonna give it a read. Toujuushi Bestialious. Think Roman Empire + fantasy & dragons.

It's very short, though; only two chapters long and no signs of continuation.

legal mother


----------



## TheGrizzly (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn, that manga sure is adicting


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 24, 2012)

at Luke passing out.

Can't wait to see Raymond & Brad throw down.


----------



## Shirubazu Rayleigh (Oct 28, 2012)

chapter 12 is out!
rose did


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2012)

This shit is legit. Anybody read the raws? So you can pm me how this turns out. Thanks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 28, 2012)

Raymond is creepier than the Grim Reaper's son.

I like how they made his eyes pitch black, like he's completely soulless.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 28, 2012)

Raymond's the badass of the series by far.


----------



## Last shinobi (Oct 28, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Raymond is creepier than the Grim Reaper's son.
> 
> I like how they made his eyes pitch black, like he's completely soulless.



what? the grim reaper doesnt have a son


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

oh, chapter 13 will be kickass, I feel it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 28, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> what? the grim reaper doesnt have a son



Meant to say the Grave Digger's boss' son. Mixed it up.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 28, 2012)

Damn. Bullet to the head. These fuckers don't care if your a man, women or child.

I think there's a high chance that Raymond and Brad have a history. I doubt they've never crossed paths before, being so reputable in their respective gangs.

That Raymond is fucking creepy, though.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll miss J.J., he was a fun character. At the very least he didn't die a virgin.



Moglay said:


> This shit is legit. Anybody read the raws? So you can pm me how this turns out. Thanks.


Sure, it's a done deal -- check your inbox. The next 5 chapters will be rad.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2012)

Aw, man, not JJ.  He was a swell kid.

But so much for Raymond being a top assassin.  friend killed a kid in the middle of the street in broad daylight.


----------



## Last shinobi (Oct 29, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I'll miss J.J., he was a fun character. *At the very least he didn't die a virgin.*



:rofl


but yeah, he was a nice kid


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Nov 4, 2012)

produces a large AoE

new chapter out. I have no clue how this manga isn't that popular....


----------



## Stringer (Nov 4, 2012)

Battle of the century, can't wait for the next chapter.



Philip.J.Fry said:


> I have no clue how this manga isn't that popular....


Yeah this is good stuff. They will join the green church soon, once the word starts spreading out it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 4, 2012)

Dat fucking Grim Reaper gettin' more badass every time I see him. Fucked all those iron butterflies up big time. 

And what is it with Kip and the hooker giving him oral sex each chapter or so?  

So is the release schedule of chapters every week now? I'm cool with that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2012)

That is THE MOST FUCKING GAR image of all time. Holy shit.

flashbacks


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 5, 2012)

Epic gunslinger action coming up.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 5, 2012)

anyone knows whats up with those multiple white lines all over the panels?

I'm actually worried what will happen next. This fucking rat should get his punishment, hope the bitch bites off his cock.


----------



## Last shinobi (Nov 6, 2012)

lol at luke suddenly crying a river :rofl


----------



## Lavender (Nov 6, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> lol at luke suddenly crying a river :rofl



Well, Luke *DID* just see his best pal get his brains blown out. By someone he trusted. Who offered him poon.

That man shot his best friend for no reason.

*FOR. NO. FUCKING. REASON.* 

If i saw my bro get shot by some halfblind bishie pimp with no fashion sense....

I'd cry too. 


Most people would do that, actually. 

You too.
​


----------



## Last shinobi (Nov 6, 2012)

of course, but it was funny how long the tears were


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone following the raws? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Indians everywhere yo


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone following the raws?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Badass Indians?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Badass Indians?



*Spoiler*: __ 



This mangaka can even make Napoleon look badass whaddoya think


----------



## Lavender (Nov 10, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> anyone knows whats up with those multiple white lines all over the panels?
> 
> I'm actually worried what will happen next. This fucking rat should get his punishment, hope the bitch bites off his cock.



Some sort of effect for wind or movement, i guess.

...

Y'know.....

If i remember correctly, i read an old Wild Western comic that my grandpa own from...the 70's and i do think i recall similar lines going across the frames when the overall vibe was.....gloomy/windy/uncertain. 

The artist's artstyle was also very advanced, and in an way, not all that different from Green Blood, as far as the amount of detail goes. The one i read was alot more human in how the faces were drawn, as it was no manga.

I'm not sure, as the particular comic is out of my reach (My grampa and grandma lives in an different town than me), but if it's true, i guess it's an way you draw in Wild West comics.

What i wonder about myself is....


What the hell does Green Blood means?

Does it mean anything, or is it like Bleach, completely irrelvant to what's going on?​


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 10, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Some sort of effect for wind or movement, i guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I think, we'll understand when it will enter the final stage. Bleach in "Bleach" pbbly means that Ichigo will turn into a super quincy and get white hair


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2012)

Lavender said:


> What the hell does Green Blood means?



The story's setup is about gang culture in the 5 points district where most immigrants reside in New York and where there's a strong Irish presence there.

The main character and his brother are both Irish, a country which is strongly associated with the color green, and they're in the middle of this gang shitstorm with plenty of killing and murdering hence Green Blood.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 10, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone following the raws?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I haven't read up to that point yet, sounds pretty interesting. I'm curious to see how they'll fit into the story. I was starting to wonder which routes the author would take after wrapping up the issue with grave diggers. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



They came out of bloody no where. At least that's how it looks like to non Moon readers. Last chapter, Indians. The one before that no sign of em..


----------



## Stringer (Nov 10, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They came out of bloody no where. At least that's how it looks like to non Moon readers. Last chapter, Indians. The one before that no sign of em..


Haha holy shit, them crazy bastards.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2012)

Green Blood = Assassin's Creed 3?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2012)

Chapter 13 was badass! 

The Iron Butterfly Vs. The Grim Reaper.

Can't wait to see this epic gunslinging action people are talking about.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2012)

Chapter 14 is out finally.

Ch. 56


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 18, 2012)

That was an amazing chapter to be honest. I can't wait for 15, when this battle will likely conclude.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 18, 2012)

it will take hella lot of time to heal those wounds... i wonder if they'll leave the city.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 18, 2012)

Great chapter. Hope we get a little back story as to how Brad and Raymond came to know each other as it seems they have a history.

And what's this about Indians, though? Shit. More chapters can't come soon enough.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> it will take hella lot of time to heal those wounds... i wonder if they'll leave the city.



Maybe that's where the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



indians


 come in. To heal those wounds.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 19, 2012)

Great Chapter.

Hopefully Raymond isn't killed off. A very good character.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 19, 2012)

Chapter 15 is out! 

Byakuya's arm

"Let's play some more, Grim Reaper."

Man, what a fucking fight this is. Both have heavily fucked each other up and still going at it. 

I wonder how Luke will react now after seeing Brad in that light?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 19, 2012)

ui that was fast... 

I hope he won't get distracted by his brother now and get KO.


----------



## Last shinobi (Nov 20, 2012)

the two brothers are becoming almost as gay as toriko and komatsu


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 20, 2012)

Raymond could have thrown the knife into Brad's ass or spine instead of the shandallere.

bama


----------



## Lavender (Nov 29, 2012)

This chapter.  



Brad was badass, Luke was....there , there's an war about to start...

Overall, this sums it up.













*Spoiler*: __ 



Let us also have an toast of honor for the douche that was Ray.














He killed JJ, and he was.....well, an idiot. 

(What hitman shoot's people in broad daylight? No...What sort of hitman shoots *KIDS* in broad daylight? )

But damn it, he was an bonafide pimp. (Literally and in terms of coolness)

Gonna miss you, Ray, the Serpico/Brook lookalike of the Wild West.


....

Because one's blonde and has his eyes closed, and the other one has spiked hair and also has closed eyes, get it?  















Bah, you guys dont get anything. 






​


----------



## Last shinobi (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm curious about what brad will do now


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2012)

God I love this manga, great chapter.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 29, 2012)

Raymond got killed off way too soon. 

What kind of manga is it where each chapter shit gets real, then the one after that shit gets real again, then shit gets fucking real in the next. 

Fuck, I can't handle the wait anymore. Can someone PM me a link to raws or scans of later chapters?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn, that was one hell of an intense chapter.

It's time to go to war!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor Brad and Luke. Brad never wanted Luke to know he was the Grim Reaper. Hopefully Luke will understand and found Brad so they can continue to be together.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been wanting to do something like this for quite a while now, and i finally went around to do it.

I have seen only one coloring of this fantastic manga, and i wanted to contribute.

Colorscheme is my own, so any differences are intentional.
​


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice colouring man, reps.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like daddy is coming back. Can't wait to see how Luke and Brad react when they see him. Hope Brad kills everyone from both gangs.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2012)

And guys, make sure to vote for Green Blood in .

It will grant the manga its own section for a month, and thus gain more spotlight.


----------



## Last shinobi (Dec 9, 2012)

start of the chapter sounded like hitman

anyway, brad is cleaning the town  and their father is baws too


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 9, 2012)

Edward fucking king  awesome.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 9, 2012)

You can't run away from the 'Grim Reaper' this time, Kip. Everyone is a target now. 

And Edward King might possibly turn out to be even more GAR than Brad.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 10, 2012)

Brad went Alucard on their asses. Damn he makes me proud .


----------



## Lavender (Dec 10, 2012)

Cover of volume 3. Thought i might show it around a bit for you kids that haven't checked it up already.





And yes, Edward look more GAR than Brad.  

*DAT* Maxim bazooka. 

Also, fuck you Kip.  *FUCK YOU*. You coward son of a bitch. 

Or coward son of an Badass i guess is an more accurate description.​


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 10, 2012)

Brad's gonna bring Kip to his father.

Well, what's left of him.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 10, 2012)

Green Blood manga of the motherfucking month?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes sir. 

The mods will put the section up later today or by early tomorrow.


----------



## Lavender (Jan 12, 2013)

Why upload it when we're corrently nowhere near the english release of that chapter?​


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2013)

Poor J.J.  well at least he died not virgin


----------



## Lavender (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay, i sort of get the release schedule, but why the heck haven't they uploaded an new chapter?  By now, they shouldve been able to atleast make ONE.


I'm losing my patience. ​


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2013)

^ Me too I can't wait to read the next chap


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2013)

Go (re)read Ippo if you're so impatient.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 20, 2013)

Good manga. Excellent artwork and setting


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2013)

It's not a manga, though. It's a manhwa.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 22, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> It's not a manga, though. It's a manhwa.


How so? the author is japanese


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 22, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> It's not a manga, though. It's a manhwa.


It's serialized in Young Magazine, a japanese magazine. It's a manga


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh,  My bad, I thought this was the thread about Green _Boy_, the boxing manga. Not the 19th century manga. xD


----------



## Saishin (Jan 26, 2013)

Well nothing new about this new chap it's just started and already finished  22 pages are too few,I want chap 19 now


----------



## Jagger (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor Brad


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 6, 2013)

Chapter 19 is out finally.

Chapter 66

Also DAT SECOND FUCKING PANEL was amazing.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't bring guns to a Gatling fight


----------



## Last shinobi (Feb 6, 2013)

Chapter 66


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2013)

Epic sauce... Let's watch Kip destroy the whole town trying to kill one man.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wish Brad had killed that piece of shit Kip when he walked passed him 

Now, he needs to shove the Gattling gun up his ass to do it 


Why does it take so long to release this in English???


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha yeah, Kip is a parasite. Seeing Brad put an end to him would be a blissful sight.

Chapter 20 by Egscans was released earlier today, *[Click]*.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn cliffhanger 
I guess it's too much to hope for that the old Gene killed Kip with one smack, right?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2013)

Indeed. I'm afraid Kip isn't going away anytime soon. 

He's a good antagonist though, the type of villain you love to hate.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 8, 2013)

Just caught up with chapters 19 and 20, and holy hell is shit going down or what. Brad is the fucking Terminator. 

So glad Kip got a good hiding from his old man. He must live on so we can see him punished more. 

And I'm thinking Edward will show up and shoot Mr. McDowell, not Luke.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> So glad Kip got a good hiding from his old man. He must live on *so we can see him punished more*.


Shittt, I like the way you think homeboy. 

That said, I must note that it was quite nice to see Luke stand by his brother.

dat brotherly love.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the awesome villains like Edward (I believe he will definitely be around until the end)

instead of the lame little nerds who all they can do is scream.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 9, 2013)

By principle characters like Kip are not designed to gain sympathy. Easy to see why when your most notable attributes are cowardice, spitefulness, pettiness, bitterness and a small penis (). So that's a given. 

Although to reiterate what I pointed out earlier, despite those traits, he works as antagonist in the sense that he vehemently makes you root for the main characters. I can grant him that much.

Which doesn't change the fact that he's a douche. 

I sure wouldn't miss his mug if Brad disposed of it.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 15, 2013)

Will Luke shot to Gene?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

Young Gene Mcdowell and Edward King. 

Leader

The middle panel on the third page was interesting. 

EDIT: Looks like Brad took out more Grave Diggers than the other side judging by the death tally.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 13, 2013)

Man, I love the backgrounds in this manga.

Kakizaki's artwork is fantastic.




Takamura Bear said:


> Young Gene Mcdowell and Edward King.


Young Gene McDowell especially looks great.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 14, 2013)

That starved kid.....

He looks a bit like Kip.


Wait....Could it....



That could explain why Kip looks nothing like his old man.​


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 18, 2013)

Chapter 22 is out. 
Link removed

Good chapter. Hopefully they start coming out more frequent. Edward King comes across as a huge asshole though. 

But dat jacket of his.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 18, 2013)

So long, Gene.


----------



## kluang (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone gonna get hang will be Gene or Brad?

Brad will have his bro and the whore with the heart of a gold gf to help him


----------



## Lavender (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks very promising.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*RAY SURVIVED THOUGH?

MY FEELS DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO. *


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 2, 2013)

Chapter 23 is out! this God damn this manga is awesome. I can't get enough of this.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 2, 2013)

G-Gene? 

No.  

*Nooooooooo!!*
​


----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2013)

Manly tears have been shed. 

His final words were gripping.

Goodbye, Gene.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 2, 2013)

Most gar panel so far? 

Shunko.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 3, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Most gar panel so far?
> 
> before she was even brought back to Aizen



I think that is the most gar panel so far. Even the horse looks like some kind of badass horse of the damned.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 6, 2013)

I plan on coloring more of these little '' moments ''. Ideas are welcome.





Edward is an redhead because i wanted to show of his Irish heritage. In the manga, he's an blonde, as far as i can tell from the cover.​


----------



## Stringer (Apr 11, 2013)

Chapter 25 delivery: this

Uh, so we basically receive a short time skip and trade new york's Five Points for St-Louis. And sure enough trouble looms in just as Luke and Brad are about to leave town lol

Looks like they won't leave Missouri anytime soon.

On another note, I dig Luke's new design. He looks cool.


----------



## rajin (Apr 13, 2013)

*Green Blood 46 Raw *
*Zenkai powerup *


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 20, 2013)

It seems the series might well be going to a conclusion


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, after a brief look at those raws it seems like it.

From the get-go it seemed to be a fairly short story, so I'm not really surprised. 

What we can hope is for the author to finish it on a high note.

I'm thoroughly enjoying the ride so far.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 21, 2013)

Luke became badass


----------



## Jagger (Apr 21, 2013)

Ehm...I'm completely lost...I love every single track of the manga...anyone knows what chapter should I read after that guy reveales that big weapon?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Ehm...I'm completely lost...I love every single track of the manga...anyone knows what chapter should I read after that guy reveales that big weapon?


If you mean after Kip unveiled the Gatling gun, that would be chapter 20.




Saishin said:


> Luke became badass


I know right? I was a bit surprised too


----------



## Jagger (Apr 22, 2013)

Holy shit, 47 chapters?! How many chapters are released per week?


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 27, 2013)

Gotta warn you guys.

Chapter 49 will be the final one.


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

I will add Green Blood in my read list without a second thought.


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2013)

*Green Blood 49 Raw : Final Chapter.*
*Masaki died 10 years ago instead of 6 *


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2013)

What the hell. Final Chapter already.


----------



## egressmadara (May 11, 2013)

Green Blood only has 49 chapters? Man, this series had so much potential.....


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 21, 2013)

Been a while since I read Green Blood. Loved catching up with a few chapters at once. Awesome manga.
49 chapters looks like a good number. Expected it to run somewhere along that line,

Luke became badass. For a split second, I thought it was Emma being harassed and Luke was some other dude. 
Sucks that Anne was offed to quickly. Poor Luke and Brad (cause I'm sure Brad felt similarly about her), can't get any luck. Wonder if Jenny will play a role beyond this or if she'll stay behind.


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, the brothers can't seem to catch a break

I felt bad for Luke this issue

Brad and Luke will murk that Gunslinger

I'd hate to be in his shoes when that happens


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 22, 2013)

Expecting Luke to give the finisher. Preferably with an awesome one-liner, but I can live without.
Maybe even request a duel where the other guy will cheat but still lose? I could see Luke doing something like that.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2013)

Yeppers. I’m expecting a similar outcome, would be fitting for him to get the  kill since out of the two siblings he probably cared for Anne the most.  He even started to look her as a mother figure.. that sucks. Also, notice  how Kakizaki’s been hyping Luke since the little time skip, especially  in the previous chapter  -- when Luke was shown to be a better  sharpshooter than Brad during their target practice

In perspective it was a build up leading to this next fight

  Oh, and I like Jenny

somewhat bitchy, but her interactions with Brad are pretty hilarious


----------



## egressmadara (May 22, 2013)

Man these supporting charries are getting killed off fast.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn, it's been an eternity since we had an update.

Chapter 28 is finally out: 

This chapter was so good!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2013)

Fucking finally, man.

That fat fuck ain't even trying to hide he's a sleazeball... Geez.
And Luke wanted a duel, as expected.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for reinvigorating the project, Light.

It really feels good to read the manga again, it was sorely missed.

And I'm glad I wasn't the only one to feel that way.




Pesky Bug said:


> Fucking finally, man.
> 
> That fat fuck ain't even trying to hide he's a sleazeball... Geez.
> And Luke wanted a duel, as expected.


Haha yeah, he's very despicable.


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure if anybody notice but 29-31 have come out. Skimmed the ch. 49 when it came out and almost forgot about this after awhile, wasn't sure if anyone would get back to it. 

Luke, came through.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow three new chapters, that's a real treat.

Luke pretty much became every bit as badass as his brother, received a significant amount of character development as well. Chapter 29 kinda makes you feel for him, given how much of himself he has to let go in order avenge Anne Macy's death. Though that line was inevitable for him to cross to not second guess himself when him and Brad face their father. And damn, there some amazing panels in chap 29.

Gladly Charles Howard got what he deserved,

too bad Brad is being falsely accused of the crime however


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2013)

Hawk went out like the scum he was. Good FUCKING riddance. 

That said, i'am really liking Edward.  He might be an humoungous asshole (even greater than Hawk), but atleast he's got some style. 

And i do like that for an big guy, he doesn't seem to be just...brawn and no brains.

I like that in an villain.​


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see his fight against the two brothers, this will likely have a tragic ending.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2013)

I would pay for this to become an anime.


A TOP NOTCH anime.

It will probably never happen, but if it did/could, it would be the sickest fucking thing.

Norio Wakamoto as Edward, pleasuuuuuu. ​


----------



## ErrorCode (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm afraid they'd ruin the epic artwork by animating it. You'd need a feature film to do this any justice.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 26, 2013)

Serves you right, Howard you punk


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 26, 2013)

Badass King has all of dem bitches


----------



## Ramius (Sep 26, 2013)

3.fucking.new.chapters. It's been a while. Too bad we got less than 20 chapters left till its ending.
It's going to be a sad ending for sure. King *will* die, but will he kill both or his sons or just one and if one - which?
I'm guessing the author wants to surprise us and have only Luke die. I mean - he's growing a tad bit overconfident. His brother is still kinda cautious.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2013)

^ How exactly has Luke become overconfident? 


For a bit, I'd kinda forgotten what kind of person Luke actually is/was.  Bit of a shame someone so kind has to cross this point of no return.

Brad getting caught up with the murder sucked and all but holy shit, that's an extremely accurate wanted poster. That secretary or whatever she was could make a fortune with that kind of vision and memory. 



Lavender said:


> That said, i'am really liking Edward.  He might be an humoungous asshole (even greater than Hawk), but atleast he's got some style.
> 
> And i do like that for an big guy, he doesn't seem to be just...brawn and no brains.
> 
> I like that in an villain.​


I know, right. 3 bitches the size of his arm by his side. Ballin'.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2013)

ErrorCode said:


> I'm afraid they'd ruin the epic artwork by animating it. You'd need a feature film to do this any justice.



If anything you'd need one of those OVA's. Like Hellsing Ultimate. Covering the entire series, but over the course of many DVD's.


And if they (i'am referring to animators in general, not like the team that is doing Berserk would do Green Blood) can animate freakin Berserk as good as they do, i have no fear in how Green Blood could/would be handled.​


----------



## Ramius (Sep 30, 2013)

Welp, another 4 chapters
Link removed


----------



## Stannis (Sep 30, 2013)

just read the first volume and damn.. what an amazing art 

I'm reading this for art now.


----------



## Ramius (Sep 30, 2013)

^I think the art kinda got worse with the time. Either I didn't notice until recently or it really got worse. There are still some amazing 2 page spreads here and there.
I can't wait for the next Masasumi manga to get translated. Artwise, I think Hideout was his best.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 30, 2013)

Man, the Crimson gang are dropping like flies.

But Swallow was kinda cool. (I dont like racists, but i liked his unconventional weapon and his design.)

Let us check up on how the Crimson gang is faring so far.


*Edward King.*
(Alive)


_*"Fast Draw" Hawk.*_
(Killed by gunshot)


_*"Lariat" Swallow *_
(Killed by pony facestomp. )


_*"Sniper" Eagle.*_
(Alive)


_*"Big Mouth" Parrot.*_
(Alive)


_*"Bomber" Dodo.*_
(Alive)

I'am unsure if Parrot is an fighter. I mean....he is wielding an gun in the cover hes on, but at the same time, he is the only one (sans King) that doesn't have an nickname that references their gimmick/talent in battle.

I think he is one of those charismatic guys that recruits people to the Crimson Gang. (as i dont think the Crimson Gang is made up of only these guys. I have no proof, but this is just what i think.)
​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2013)

A pony? Bitch, that's a pure-bred glorious stallion that's been trained in dramatic pauses, ridden Edward Motherfucking King. You betta recognize.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 30, 2013)

But having it say 
''_*GLORIOUS MUTHAFUCKIN PUREBRED STALLION*_'' facestomp, 
would insinuate Swallow went out in the most pimpass way possible.

Which when put that way, yes he did, but at the same time, he got put down like a bitch.

So the ''pony'' part is merely there to insinuate his death was pathetic. I spoke in jest, old friend.

I meant no disrespect to the stallion of *WAAAAAAR*. 
(Canon name, by the way. )

 I have no hate for that horse. That horse is cool.
That horse is god-tier. 
​


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 30, 2013)

Lavender said:


> But having it say
> ''_*GLORIOUS MUTHAFUCKIN PUREBRED STALLION*_'' facestomp,
> would insinuate Swallow went out in the most pimpass way possible.
> 
> ...



His name is Swallow

The only people who Swallow are Bitches bro. No need to inform me that Swallow died a lame ass death

Rule to live by "Live like a bitch and die like a bitch"


----------



## Ramius (Oct 1, 2013)

Moyashimon

And that's another 3 new chapters.
Dat King


----------



## Lavender (Oct 1, 2013)

King is....just the coolest. 


I mean, most times when characters are of this level of douchery, i despise them. And i should, because a jerkass character is SUPPOSED to make you despise them.

But King is just too cool to hate. 

Stay classy, you heartless bastard you.​


----------



## ErrorCode (Oct 1, 2013)

Angelator said:


> ^I think the art kinda got worse with the time. Either I didn't notice until recently or it really got worse. There are still some amazing 2 page spreads here and there.
> I can't wait for the next Masasumi manga to get translated. Artwise, I think Hideout was his best.



Art isn't worse, the quality of the scans is crap though.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2013)

Lavender said:


> King is....just the coolest.
> 
> 
> I mean, most times when characters are of this level of douchery, i despise them. And i should, because a jerkass character is SUPPOSED to make you despise them.
> ...



King is just so damn awesome. Who just sits around topless on the sofa all day surrounded by naked bitches? King does. Dat Godly charisma is impossible to hate. I want him to win.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 1, 2013)

ErrorCode said:


> Art isn't worse, the quality of the scans is crap though.



That's what happens when you deal with low quality public raws


----------



## Windforce (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol this manga lost me the moment Lariat Swallow's ropes struck faster than Brad's gun


----------



## Ramius (Oct 4, 2013)

Chapter 39
40
41
42
43

Again, that fucking King


----------



## Cflip12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Damn, at this rate this might be finished by Mon/Tues. 

Enjoyable chapters.

So long Black Horse, you crazy bastard


----------



## Rawri (Oct 4, 2013)

King is awesome


----------



## Lavender (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh....Now i get it.

Brad never actually shot Ray that evening. He must've shot the floor or something. Allowing Ray to escape with his life and...well, one hand less. He let the man who had caused his brother so much hurt, to live. Truly an noble and forgiving man, Brad Burns is. 


That, or Ray does not give a darn about bullets to the face. ​


----------



## Stringer (Oct 4, 2013)

Seeing Gene McDowell in Brad's flashback was pretty cool.

And it felt good to see characters we left in New York as well.

Kip seems to have become a hobo now, quite fitting.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 4, 2013)

Dat King 
6 more chaps guys


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2013)

>Ray survived

God

damn


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I am fan of the mangaka's work, having read Rainbow and Hideout.  He has such great art, his characters seem so realistic and distinctive.  As soon as I saw Luke, I knew exactly who the mangaka was.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> I loved Rainbow, and I bet I'm going to love this one too. The art is excellent, and what it reminded me of is Hell on Wheels since they both take place in the same year and the older brother reminded me of the main character there.


It's nice to see people love Rainbow.  That was one manga that touched me to my core, I cried for days while reading it. The anime deserves some love too.  And Green Blood reminds me of Gangs of New York


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 5, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> It's nice to see people love Rainbow.  That was one manga that touched me to my core, I cried for days while reading it. The anime deserves some love too.  And Green Blood reminds me of Gangs of New York


Yeah they have a similiar setting. Of course the badassery and action in the manga is far beyond the "fighting" in the movie.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> It's nice to see people love Rainbow.  That was one manga that touched me to my core, I cried for days while reading it. The anime deserves some love too.  And Green Blood reminds me of Gangs of New York



Jesus Christ, what the hell have you people got me into? 5 chapters in and it is almost too painful to read. So emotional. Yet so good.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Jesus Christ, what the hell have you people got me into? 5 chapters in and it is almost too painful to read. So emotional. Yet so good.


 Sorry bby.  If you want, I will send you some hugs, because it's going to get worse in terms of feels


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> Sorry bby.  If you want, I will send you some hugs, because it's going to get worse in terms of feels



Past chapter 50.... My pain... There are no words....


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Past chapter 50.... My pain... There are no words....


Damn, you are braver than me.  I actually had to take a day off after the chapter where you know who dies, because I couldn't stop crying.  Like, it was a fucking ocean (jesus, just typing this is making me cry).  That manga is gut-wrenching, I think that is why I cannot bring myself to watch the anime. Every characters made me want to hold them and tell them that everything would be okay and they were not the scum of society. Sigh....I am actually crying right now.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2013)

Just started Rainbow. It is nice so far. 

Kakazaki's at his best when he does history manga. 

Although i could be wrong, if he has done an present-day manga or is planning on, it will/is probably good as hell. (I dont remember when Hideout took place. Might have to look that up again. Either way, that is another one of his works i liked.)

But seriously, the guy is awesome. Not only does the guy do quite a bit of research which doesn't make the things he bring up total bullshit (alot of people who try to do History manga end up doing this), he has amazing art (although the repeating of old panels in Green Blood can get...a bit irritating at times. But i can endure the fact that he mostly reuses panels of cool moments/characters like in the case of King.), very good character development and some of the coolest character designs i've ever seen. It is a shame that not more people read his stuff. 

As of now, he and Nakaba Suzuki are the Mangaka's whose work i'am currently following with great excitement.​


----------



## Ramius (Oct 6, 2013)

When he wrote Hideout (if you read it - it's a horror manga), he actually went and studied the motherfucking creepy caves in the forests before drawing one. The guy's a genius. And for Green Blood, there are also some nice references to real life characters and the most obvious one was the one with Ned Huddleston. That was a nice touch.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 6, 2013)

So...one can pretty much confirm that Kakazaki is fucking crazy (in the most positive way, ofcourse)?

Whilst other mangaka's are sitting at their desks drawing, he is out in creepy caves and the old west.

I can just imagine it. 

His staff are like: '' _dude, you can just go and reference pictures and books of those things. You dont need to do this_. ''

Kakazaki: '' _No, it needs to be real and true to life. Which is why i'll spend a week or so in the creepiest fucking places to capture their true essence_. ''

*Kakazaki walks out the door with his hiking gear and notebook*

Staff: '' _Man, Kakazaki is craaazy_. ''​


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> Damn, you are braver than me.  I actually had to take a day off after the chapter where you know who dies, because I couldn't stop crying.  Like, it was a fucking ocean (jesus, just typing this is making me cry).  That manga is gut-wrenching, I think that is why I cannot bring myself to watch the anime. Every characters made me want to hold them and tell them that everything would be okay and they were not the scum of society. Sigh....I am actually crying right now.



There are no tears in my body, if there were they would've been spilled. This story got me, got me right in the emotions yo.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Angelator said:


> When he wrote Hideout (if you read it - it's a horror manga), he actually went and studied the motherfucking creepy caves in the forests before drawing one. The guy's a genius. And for Green Blood, there are also some nice references to real life characters and the most obvious one was the one with Ned Huddleston. That was a nice touch.


Damn, that makes me respect him more.  I will gladly read everything made by him


Morglay said:


> There are no tears in my body, if there were they would've been spilled. This story got me, got me right in the emotions yo.



I was actually surprised that I was still able to cry so damn much, up until chapter 105.  Then again, I was replenishing my tear ducts with all the water I was drinking.  I am going to make a confession here, after reading Rainbow, it made me interested in helping young troubled teens because I don't want them to suffer the fate that Rainbow characters suffered.  Juvenile detention centers and jails are no place for young kids, and it hurts my soul to know that some of the kids were not saved prior to being sent to those hell holes.  That is how much that story affected me, which says volume of both Abe George and the mangaka, in conveying emotions


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 7, 2013)

Green Blood is now fully scanned


----------



## hehey (Oct 7, 2013)

Heartwarming ending i guess.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2013)

The battle against King was fantastic. Glad the two brothers managed to survive, sticking up for each other to the bitter end. That said the last chapter leaves you craving for more, as there are a few things I would have liked Kakizaki to go over. It particularly would have been nice to see a bit more of Brad's life afterwards, as well as details of the events leading to their mother's death. None the less the ride to the finish line was thrilling.


Shit, I'll miss this manga.
_Au revoir_ Green Blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ramius (Oct 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought one of them would actually die. Very glad the author didn't follow the usual stereotype, because there were some serious death flags all along. Oh, and there was that girl waiting for Brad back home where our story starts, wasn't it? From what I gather, Luke married that girl whose mom was killed and Brad possibly married the other one.
Beautiful. 8-9/10




One of my complaints is how he keeps drawing those white lines. What's exactly the reason? They seem nice once in a while, but get annoying already.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2013)

Angelator said:


> One of my complaints is how he keeps drawing those white lines. What's exactly the reason? They seem nice once in a while, but get annoying already.



Well, i sort of stated something like that before...but i'll resay it.

I came across an old western comic (like, 1983, something like that) when i was at my grandparents.

This particular artist (not an mangaka) had an very detailed and special artstyle, especially for western comics from that time period.

And if i recall correctly, that artist also had these kind of white lines a bit all over the place. Sometimes it was to....portray gusts of wind (non-human movement in general) and to give it all an very noticable background....Other times....it did seem a bit....off.?It didnt hurt the visuals in any way, it just...did feel like it didnt need to be there.

But going by that, i guess you could say that it's either an quirk of Kakazaki or it could be an nod to older western comics. Older black and white *ADULT* western comics. Not any of the ''Tomahawk'' or DC style of western comics. 

Then again, i haven't found any other Western comics of that genre (because most of them are colored and any of these more grittier comics from that time period are...well ''Underground'' material.), but i do think it is an possibility.

I will try and look into it.​


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have to say I'm a bit disapponted with the second half of the manga. 
The Five Points part was pure gold, with a great plot and solid character development, but the second half did not live up to that. The mini arcs were kind of interesting (although they were all just your usual western clich?s) but the fights against the random bosses were weak and most of them came out of the blue. 
Then it looked like they just missed their chance to kill Edward in chapter 43 and so things would go on for another twenty chapters or so before they get another shot at him, but the manga must have been cancelled by the publisher or something because the author brought him right back, and the two brothers dealt with him without much fuss. And I think Edward turned out to be a really flat antagonist. Of course, he was "pure evil" but he never did anything that would make him a real, interesting and complex villain, and thus the whole plot was lacking in the second half

A damn shame I cannot rate this more than a *7.5/10* when it started out as a 10/10 

And whatever happened to Kip? He should have turned up in the finale and get his brains blown out already,


----------



## Ramius (Oct 8, 2013)

@Revan
Exactly my feelings. I thought this manga would get to my top 10 after I read the first 20 chapters. But now I'm leaning towards a 8/10 instead.


----------



## The End (Oct 8, 2013)

Ending left me wanting a bit more, but I still loved this manga. Reading through Rainbow now too and it's also full of emotion. I'd love to see a side story or something about Gene and Edwards rise to fame in the 5 points though.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 9, 2013)

Lovely end to this mini-series, but the ending scene between King and Brad was not as climatic as I hoped it to be.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 17, 2013)

My latest coloring. Thought i should share it with you guys.



I used my own colors for both characters. I used the same idea i had for Gene when coloring him, and that was to give Edward the same sort of injured ''blind'' eye. And i made him an redhead (he's blonde for those who dont remember/havent seen the volume covers) because.....well, alot of people from Ireland are redheads, and i thought it would be an nice nod to where he comes from.

I might finish two other Edward related colorings, but only time will tell W*HEN* and *IF*.​


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, finally tried it and got hooked.

Badasses all over the place. Brad, Raymond, Gene. Now even Luke pointing a gun at Gene. Damn.
Now the big daddy is back in town, can't wait to see Brad's reaction to when he finds out about this.


----------

